# Smoke Generator in Piko 0-6-0



## bris biker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello everyone I am fitting a decoder into a Piko 0-6-0 when I fit the smoke unit as well where would be the best place to connect the wires to I am thinking of adding an inline switch to turn unit on and off there is an aux light connector on the decoder could I connect to this and turn on and off with my NCE power cab thanks Greg.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Which decoder are you using? On some decoders the function outputs aren't capable of handling the higher current that a smoke generator requires.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I completely bypassed my decoder and hard wired it to the battery plug, and put a toggle switch in the line. I like lots of constant smoke


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

can you tell us which smoke unit you are using? maybe it has a built in one, have never explored this loco. 

Greg


----------



## bris biker (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies it is a Piko 24v Dc or Dcc smoke generator I am using an MRC G Scale steam decoder I know they are not the best but it was a cheap loco so thought id try one I am thinking now to put in an inline switch and connect to the track power pins in the loco regards Greg.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The MRC AD324 has a 100 ma rating for functions. I did not see a spec on the 1819 in the manual.


----------



## bris biker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello thanks for the replies will connect direct to track power pins in loco have installed my first decoder everything works great very happy just playing around with the different functions now regards Greg.


----------

